
Apple Turns Its Back on Customers and Nvidia with MacOS Mojave - ingve
https://www.forbes.com/sites/marcochiappetta/2018/12/11/apple-turns-its-back-on-customers-and-nvidia-with-macos-mojave/#73429a5137e9
======
lostgame
I’m confused as to why they are breaking something/have broken something that
not only worked in the previous version, but also seems to be a big push from
them on a technology front.

~~~
olyjohn
Apple has broken the DisplayLink drivers for me at least twice between OS
upgrades. This forced me to tear down my whole dock / desk, and wait months
for a new driver. I don't know what is so special about OSX and their graphics
drivers that they require such drastic driver changes.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Don't upgrade immediately? Older macOS releases receive security updates for
three years, so you have time!

------
ehutch79
Is there some special access nvidia needs for a graphics driver? because i've
definitely seen mojave compatible kexts working.

~~~
krn1p4n1c
Apple is gating the process.

[https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1042520/driver/-whe...](https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1042520/driver/-when-
will-the-nvidia-web-drivers-be-released-for-macos-
mojave-10-14-/post/5293903/#5293903)

~~~
Wowfunhappy
This is a somewhat cryptic statement that I'm not inclined to take at face
value.

I find it very unlikely that decided "After signing nVidia's drivers for
years—and signing tons of other weird, niche hardware drivers for years—we
have arbitrarily decided to not sign any Mojave-compatible nVidia drivers."

(Also, if this did happen, I don't think it would be out of the question for
nVidia to just release unsigned drivers. They're pretty easy to install in
macOS, at least compared to Windows, and the type of user who is installing
third party graphics cards likely knows how to partially disable SIP.)

The lack of drivers is almost certainly related to Mojave's use of Metal 2 for
UI rendering.

Keep in mind, nVidia did not add Pascal support to these drivers until _six
months_ after the GTX 1080 launched. Maxwell support was similarly slow. I
imagine Apple is not being particularly _helpful_ , but it's also clear that
Mac support is a very, very low priority for nVidia.

------
iron0013
I have a Mid 2014 MBP with a GeForce GT 750M currently running Sierra, and I'm
so glad I saw this before I "upgraded" to Mojave! Despite my system claiming
that it supports Metal, there are numerous reports of people with systems just
like mine whose computers have effectively been ruined (slowed to an
inoperable crawl) by Mojave.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Honestly, Mojave has been nothing but trouble for me, which is a shame because
for some reason, it had the feeling of a release that would be particularly
strong, and I was initially excited to upgrade.

Aside from performance issues (admittedly minor in my case), the tcc dialogues
"X wants access to control Y" are _such a freaking pain_ that I'm _almost_
happy that the lack of nVidia drivers forced me to downgrade back to High
Sierra.

------
anfilt
Why not a fan of either company Apple or Nvidia. AMD has cards that work. I am
sure they like this which is good. Nvidia does not need more help.

While yes it's pretty anti-user what Apple is doing just more reason why I
don't like Apple. It's also to be expected from Apple.

------
51lver
Huh, and just when I was thinking about going back to OSX on my 2013 15"
macbook pro. Maybe living with the cruddy linux support for the nvidia GPU is
the way to go?

~~~
cr0sh
> Maybe living with the cruddy linux support for the nvidia GPU is the way to
> go?

What is cruddy linux support in your opinion?

I only know of a couple of things in regards to NVidia Drivers for Linux that
I would classify as "cruddy":

1\. Proprietary (this is probably the biggest one for most)

2\. Not always up-to-date for latest released cards

There may be a third one of performance being a bit lacking compared to the
Windows version of the drivers, but I am not really sure if that's really the
case, or only the case in instances of games, or what.

There may be other issues I am unaware of, but I've never had any real problem
with NVidia drivers under Linux. They work, and they seem to work well for me.
Installation is pretty painless (provided you don't much around with your
system much - I had to recently re-image my system because my long-in-the-
tooth-and-overly-hacked Ubuntu 14.04 LTS system was so modded outside the
repo; the worst was a very hacked upgrade to C++ 11 that I did without any
documenting in order to be able to complete the exercises for Udacity's Self-
Driving Car Engineer Nanodegree...

In that edge case, no upgrade was possible, because things just wouldn't
compile properly. I ended up trying to upgrade the NVidia driver, and things
got really b0rked - so bad that re-imaging was the only option. But that was
completely my fault (and thankfully, I had built my system to put /home on a
different partition on a separate drive - so migration was fairly painless).

The upside to NVidia drivers, though, is CUDA - so if you're into ML/AI stuff
(especially like Tensorflow and similar) - it's almost required...

~~~
olyjohn
Not that this is a huge concern for a lot of people, but if you like Secure
Boot, you can't use NVIDIA proprietary drivers in Linux.

------
jake_morrison
I assume that Nvidia and Apple are fighting about something behind the scenes.

------
randyrand
Does anyone have a list of limitations of unsigned code on macOS?

\- can not be driver mode

anything else?

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Literally zero limitations _as long as_ System Integrity Protection turned
off! :D

------
brian_herman__
Within wall gardens you are the sharecropper.

